# Mavericks want D'Antoni?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/05/02/20080502suns0502.html

*Kerr, Sarver, D'Antoni to meet Friday*

Suns coach Mike D'Antoni will meet today with General Manager Steve Kerr and Managing Partner Robert Sarver with hopes that they can come to an accord that will keep D'Antoni as coach.

That hope was stated Wednesday by D'Antoni and often is repeated by Kerr.

Kerr did so again in response to a report in today's New York Daily News that upset him. It said the Suns have contacted recently fired Avery Johnson, a former Kerr teammate in San Antonio and Suns point guard Steve Nash's backup in Dallas.

"Mike's our coach," Kerr said. "I would never, ever call anybody until there is some resolution to our situation."

*An NBA source said D'Antoni is first on Dallas' wish list to replace Johnson.* Chicago and New York also might be interested in D'Antoni, but Kerr said he would not grant permission to a team seeking to talk to D'Antoni.

Kerr's sole focus is to find common ground with D'Antoni about how the team can be improved, particularly on defense, with him as coach.

The Suns were eliminated Tuesday by San Antonio in a first-round playoff series, one in which speculation grew about D'Antoni's job. D'Antoni was upset with a perceived lack of support after Kerr said evaluations would be made after the season.

Kerr has fought a seasonlong perception that they have a rift, much of which was rooted in a November quarrel. Kerr has said he loves D'Antoni's offense and supported the coach's choice not to foul late in Game 1 with a three-point lead.

When Los Angeles media portrayed them at odds in January, Kerr said, "I have so much regard for Mike and the things we've done under him. We communicate every day, talk over a lot of things and work things out and have a great working relationship."

D'Antoni's contract has two years and $8.5 million remaining.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Sure it would be a good offense, but doesn't Dallas want to play defense? Mike is better off as an assistant coach somewhere teaching an offensive system. i.e. Cleveland


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

if they get him they are officially dumber than memphis..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't even want to imagine our current roster in a D'Antoni offense.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

...I don't want to see another offensive minded Mavericks team. Where did it get us when Nellie was here? NO WHERE! Besides, I don't want to be pissed off just by looking at the coach's face, because D'Antoni's face makes me very angry.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> ...I don't want to see another offensive minded Mavericks team. Where did it get us when Nellie was here? NO WHERE! Besides, I don't want to be pissed off just by looking at the coach's face, because D'Antoni's face makes me very angry.


lol i know EXACTLY what you mean


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

VeN said:


> lol i know EXACTLY what you mean


If he played in the NBA with the attitude he played in the euro leagues back in that time frame he'd look more busted than Rudy T. He missed out on a beat down or two that might have been well deserved. Thats my theory on deep down we all feel like we must punch D'Antoni... if not that, its the lil caterpillar mustache.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> If he played in the NBA with the attitude he played in the euro leagues back in that time frame he'd look more busted than Rudy T. He missed out on a beat down or two that might have been well deserved. Thats my theory on deep down we all feel like we must punch D'Antoni... if not that, its the lil caterpillar mustache.


the stache creeps me out.. seriously


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

VeN said:


> the stache creeps me out.. seriously


I know what you mean. It should come with a warning: As seen on a pedafile near you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I know what you mean. It should come with a warning: As seen on a pedafile near you.












or "Last seen hanging out with the nice guy above."


----------

